

Never Read the Comments - kanamekun
https://medium.com/@saraheadler/never-read-the-comments-9cba93b5712a

======
olivetree365
"50 told me, go 'head, switch the style up, And if they hate then let 'em hate
And watch the money pile up" \- Kanye West (quoting 50 Cent)

Jokes aside, it's easy to say 'trolls will be trolls' and move on and some
will even say that it's not even worth writing about hateful comments on the
internet anymore, however, sharing experiences like these do help to empathize
with others and act as reminders to everyone about their own biases when
making comments (sexist, racist, or what not).

As for trolls and haters, I think there are many (both simple and complex)
reasons why people try to lash out at others even if they're not of that
personality in their offline lives. It's naive to think there's a single
reason.

The episode of TAL does a good job of describing just one of these encounters:
[http://www.thisamericanlife.org/radio-
archives/episode/545/i...](http://www.thisamericanlife.org/radio-
archives/episode/545/if-you-dont-have-anything-nice-to-say-say-it-in-all-
caps?act=1)

------
valdiorn
Comments attacked the person's academic background; she spins this post into a
gender-rant without any merit.

Sorry, but this is useless fluff.

~~~
jayvanguard
Of course it is gender related. There are hundreds of male startup CTOs in
their early 20s with all kinds of partially done degrees in various subjects
and they are far less likely to see a comment like this.

